# جامعة الزقازيق > الدراسات العليا >  تعديل نظام الدراسات العليا بكليات الحقوق  الدراسة بنظام الساعات المعتمدة..

## عاصم

تعديل نظام الدراسات العليا بكليات الحقوق

الدراسة بنظام الساعات المعتمدة.. وإلغاء الدبلومات

ابتداء من العام الجامعي القادم سيكون هناك نظام جديد للدراسات العليا بجميع كليات الحقوق بالجامعات وستصبح جميعها بنظام الساعات المعتمدة، وستقتصر الدراسات العليا بها علي شهادتي الماجستير والدكتوراة فقط وإلغاء نظام الدبلوم الذي كان متبعا قبل ذلك.

هذا ما أكد عليه د.أشرف حاتم أمين المجلس الأعلي للجامعات في حواره مع صفحة « هنا الجامعة » وأكد أن المجلس الأعلي للجامعات قد أقر ذلك بشكل نهائي ليبدأ التطبيق بدءا من العام الجامعي الجديد.
 وابتداء من العام الجامعي القادم سيبدأ تطبيق نظام جديد للتعليم المفتوح والذي ستقره اللجنة المختصة بهذا النوع من التعليم يوم الأربعاء القادم في الكليات التي ستوافق علي إستمرار برامج هذا النوع من التعليم بها، بعد أن رفضت كليات الزراعة والحقوق والتربية الرياضية استمرار نظام التعليم المفتوح بها بعد المساوئ الذي لحقت به طوال الفترة الماضية، والتي سبق وأن كشفت عنها صفحة «هنا الجامعة» علي مدي عدة سنوات،  علي أن تكون الدراسة في البرامج الجديدة التي سيتم إقرارها في الكليات التي ستوافق علي استمرار الشكل الجديد للتعليم المفتوح بها لمدة تسعة أشهر فقط كحد أدني أو لمدة عام كامل كحد أقصي، وسيحصل الخريج في نهاية هذه المدة علي شهادة مهنية فقط في مجال تخصصه  وكان هذا الحوار :

في البداية أكد د.أشرف حاتم أن لجنة قطاع الدراسات القانونية بالمجلس الأعلي للجامعات كان قد سبق لها أن وافقت بالإجماع علي عدد من الخطوات التي تراها ضرورية لإصلاح نظام الدراسات العليا بكليات الحقوق، وتحقيق الجودة اللازمة التي تعرضت للخلل في السنوات الأخيرة، خاصة وذلك بسبب قبول أعداد كبيرة من الطلاب تتجاوز كل منطق في دبلومات الدراسات العليا في بعض الكليات بلغ نحو 4 آلاف طالب وطالبة هذا العام في دبلوم واحد فقط بإحدي الكليات الإقليمية، وهو ما يتجاوز بكثير كافة الطلاب المقبولين في السنة الأولي من مرحلة الليسانس في ذات الكلية، وكان يتولي التدريس لهذه الآلاف عدد من أعضاء هيئة التدريس يعد علي أصابع اليد الواحدة في صورة محاضرات تقليدية لاتتميز عن محاضرات مرحلة الليسانس وغير ذلك من الأوضاع التي بات يشتكي منها المجتمع والمخلصون من أساتذة القانون.

لذلك دعت لجنة قطاع الدراسات القانونية بالمجلس الأعلي للجامعات اعتماد 20 توصية إنتهت إلي إقرارها لوضعها موضع التطبيق الفعلي في جميع الجامعات المصرية، وقد وافق المجلس الأعلي للجامعات عليها جميعها علي أن يبدأ التطبيق بدءا من العام الجامعي الجديد، وعليه تقرر تجميد العمل بنظام معادلة دبلومي الدراسات العليا في القانون  أحدهما في القانون العام أو في القانون الخاص  بدرجة الماجستير في القانون بدءا من العام الجامعي القادم 2016/2017، مع السماح للطلاب الذين سبق حصولهم علي أحد الدبلومات بإستكمال الدبلوم الثاني لمعادلته خلال العامين الجامعيين القادمين « 2016 /2017 ـ 2017 /2018 » بصفة إستثنائية وكمرحلة إنتقالية مع إلتزام الكليات بالحد الأقصي المقرر وهو 300 طالب لكل دبلوم ، كما تم دعوة جميع  كليات الحقوق للتقدم إلي لجنة القطاعت في أقرب وقت ممكن بلوائح برامج ماجستير متخصصة ومتنوعة في المجالات المختلفة للقانون والشريعة والإقتصاد لدراستها والتوصية بإعتمادها وذلك في إطار النموذج الإرشادي المرفق المقترح من اللجنة، مع وجوب إشتراط الحصول علي تقدير جيد في مرحلة الليسانس كحد أدني للقبول ببرامج الماجستير الأكاديمية في القانون، وضرورة إشتراط تحقيق مستوي في اللغة الأجنبية لايقل عن 400 نقطة في إختبار الـtoefl  أو مايعادلها للتسجيل لدرجة الدكتوراة، وعدم جواز قبول أعداد طلاب في أي من برامج الماجستير تتجاوز نسبتهم 40 إلي 1 لكل عضو هيئة تدريس قائم بالعمل فعليا بالقسم العلمي الذي يندرج في مجال تخصصه البرنامج، ويشترط في كل الأحوال لبدء الدراسة في الماجستير ألا يقل عدد أعضاء هيئة التدريس القائمين بالعمل فعليا بالقسم عن عضوين، أحدهما علي الأقل أستاذأو أستاذ مساعد، كما لايجوز بأي حال قيد أكثر من 300 طالب في أي برنامج للماجستير، كما أكدت لجنة القطاع أنها  تشجع الأقسام العلمية علي صياغة برامج ماجستير تغطي التخصصات البينية التي تجمع فروع القانون والشريعة والإقتصاد المختلفة، علي النحو الموجود في الجامعات الأجنبية المتميزة، كما طالبت جميع كليات الحقوق بإدخال نظام الإرشاد الأكاديمي في الدراسات العليا وتطبيقه بفاعلية لتسهيل مهمة الطلاب في الإلتحاق ببرامج الماجستير والدكتوراة والتفاعل مع متطلباتها ، وأن يتم تدريس مقرر أو علي الأقل 50% من أحد المقررات بلغة أجنبية، كما تشجع  لجنة القطاع جميع كليات الحقوق علي وضع برامج لإستقدام أساتذة أجانب للتدريس بمراحل الماجستير والدكتوراة لرفع مستوي الدراسات العليا، كما أقرت اللجنة وجوب قيام الأقسام العلمية بعقد ورش عمل «سيمنار » لمناقشة موضوعات رسائل الماجستير وكذلك رسائل الدكتوراة المقترحة للتسجيل بحضور أعضاء هيئة التدريس وطلاب الدراسات العليا، وذلك قبل الموافقة علي تسجيل هذه الموضوعات،  وضرورة تطوير نظام تسجيل رسائل الدكتوراة في كليات الحقوق إبتداء من العام الجامعي 2016/2017 بحيث تنظم دراسة تأهيلية ــ علي النحو الموجود في تخصصات شقيقة كالتجارة ـــ تستمر لمدة لاتقل عن فصل دراسي واحد قبل تسجيل موضوع رسالة الدكتوراة، ويعتبر اجتيازها شرطا للتسجيل، كما قرر المجلس الأعلي للجامعات ضرورة إلتزام الجهات المسئولة عن الدراسات العليا بكليات الحقوق والجامعات بوضع حد أقصي لعدد رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراة للمشرف الواحد بحيث لايزيد بأي حال من الأحوال عن 15 رسالة دكتوراة، و30 رسالة ماجستير للأستاذ في ذات الوقت.
نظام جديد للتعليم المفتوح 

وعلي الجانب الآخر أعلن د.أشرف حاتم أمين المجلس الأعلي للجامعات أن اللجنة المشكلة من جانب المجلس الأعلي للجامعات لدراسة قضية التعليم المفتوح في الجامعات المصرية وكيفية إصلاح الواقع الموجود في هذا النظام والتي كانت برئاسة د.أمين لطفي أمين المجلس الأعلي للجامعات سوف تعقد يوم الأربعاء القادم اجتماعا نهائيا مع رؤساء وأمناء لجان القطاع لوضع التقرير النهائي لشكل برامج التعليم المفتوح في الكليات التي ستوافق علي استمرار هذا النظام بها بعد أن رفضت حتي الآن كل من لجان قطاع كليات الحقوق والزارعة والتربية الرياضية استمرار العمل بنظام التعليم المفتوح بها، وستكون مدة الدراسة بالبرامج الجديد للتعليم المفتوح تتراوح مابين تسعة أشهر وعام واحد فقط كحد أقصي وهي البرامج التي سيتم بدء العمل بها بدءا من شهر سبتمبر القادم مع بداية العام الجامعي الجديد بعد أن يتم قبول طلاب جدد فيها علي هذا الأساس، وستكون شهادات التخرج مهنية فقط وليست معادلة لأي شهادات أخري من التي يتم منحها من الجامعات المصرية.
وأكد أمين المجلس الأعلي للجامعات أنه سيتم التصديق علي كل هذه التوجهات الجديدة يوم الأربعاء القادم لإقرارها من المجلس الأعلي للجامعات والبدء في عملية التنفيذ علي الفور.
سنلتزم بالنظام الجديد  

وكان د.سامي عبد العزيز أمين لجنة قطاع الدراسات الإعلامية بالمجلس الأعلي للجامعات قد أكد أن اللجنة سوف تلتزم بما سيقرره المجلس الأعلي للجامعات في شأن التعليم المفتوح بشكله الجديد والذي تقوم الدراسة في برامجه الجديدة في شكل دبلومات مهنية في مجال التخصص الذي يمارسه الملتحق بهذا النوع من التعليم المفتوح لمدة تتراوح مابين تسعة أشهر أو عام كامل علي أقصي تقدير علي أن يتم زيادة حجم الدراسات التطبيقية في تخصصات البرامج التي سيتم إقرارها في هذا الإتجاه.
بداية التطبيق الفعلي 

وكانت جامعة عين شمس سباقة في تنفيذ ماتم الاتفاق عليه بشأن الشأن الجديد لنظام التعليم المفتوح حيث وقعت مع  اتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون اتفاقية لمنح أول دبلومة من نوعها في مصر والشرق الأوسط للخدمات الإعلامية في مجالات التصوير والمونتاج والإضاءة والصوت والديكور وغيرها من فنيات العمل الإعلامي ومنحها للعاملين بمجال الإعلام من خلال مركز التعليم المفتوح بالجامعة وذلك في أول تطبيق لما قرره المجلس الأعلي للجامعات بأن تكون شهادات التعليم المفتوح « مهنية »  وقد حضر حفل التوقيع د.عبد الوهاب عزت القائم بعمل رئيس الجامعة وعصام الأمير رئيس إتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون.

وصرح د. عزت أن مدة هذه الدورة التدريبية ستكون ستة اشهر يتم فيها التدريب بشكل عملي ونظري، وستكون بمثابة تبادل للخبرات بين الأكاديميين وبين أصحاب الخبرات من العاملين بالإعلام.
 ومن جانبه أكد  عصام الأمير أن التعاون مع جامعة عين شمس في هذا المجال يهدف إلي تطوير أدوات العاملين بمجال الإعلام وتسليحهم بمعرفة قائمة علي أساس علمي تساهم في رفع مستواهم المهني والتقني، وكان قد حضر توقيع الاتفاق د. حسين عيسي عضو مجلس النواب ورئيس الجامعة السابق، ود.أحمد جلال مدير مركز التعليم المفتوح، ود. هبة شاهين رئيس قسم الإعلام بكلية الآداب، ود. عمرو الإتربي عميد كلية التجارة، ود. محمد الطوخي نائب رئيس الجامعة السابق.

المصدر 
http://www.dar.akhbarelyom.com/

----------


## مركز تدريب جلف

مشكووووووووووووووور الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## مروة سمير

لا اله الا الله

----------


## مروة سمير

محمد رسول الله

----------


## مروة سمير

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## رايات مصرية

الحمد لله والشكر لله، سبحانك ربي إني كنت من الظالمين â™¥

----------


## رنيم حمدي

الله يعطيك العافية

----------

